# Anybody ever smoke a possum?



## ribwizzard (Jul 5, 2013)

Or is that just a southern thing?


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 5, 2013)

I've smoked em with a .22 cal. Never thought bout eating one tho. Times are hard, but they ain't that hard..[emoji]128541[/emoji]yet..


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 5, 2013)

Certain neighborhood's in Tampa, you can get $20.00 a pop for em....always wondered how good they were...

How bout Armardillo?


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 5, 2013)

I've heard of people stewing possum, never smoked . Who knows right? As for armadillo, i went to Argentina many moons ago to dove hunt ( yum) and it is a fairly common dish there. They didn't serve it to my group then, i would have def tried it.  They do have awesome beef there i can tell you that much. 20 bucks a possum?  I counted 5 of them in my yard last nite, fireworks and all. Too bad i'm not closer to Tampa. Bonus money!!


----------



## chef willie (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, you can smoke them but you gotta get the hair off first. If you're gonna grill them the hair will just get singed off as you turn & baste it. Up here in Oregon we have both nutria, a large brownish rat, and possum so we are really blessed. There is also nutria sausage to be made....I myself have not done this but here is an older link from SMF archives of someone who did. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105137/nutrea-meat-summer-sausage-w-jalapeno-and-cheese  so I suppose possum would make some fine sausage as well......Willie


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Certain neighborhood's in Tampa, you can get $20.00 a pop for em....always wondered how good they were...
> 
> How bout Armardillo?



That's a possum on the half shell!


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 5, 2013)

That definitely isn't a southern thing.. we just 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 them.


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 5, 2013)

I have eaten and enjoyed many types of wild game. Some, not so much. Like bear. Yuk! I am drawing the line at rodents though. I'm going to wait for post apocalypse  survival mode to kick in before i head there!! [emoji]128567[/emoji]


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, there really isn't much difference between both of them,  and ...say...rabit or squirrel, is there?


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 5, 2013)

> that much. 20 bucks a possum?


Yes!

The joke and possible truth is that kids would skin cats and take them up there and seel them as possum.

And a soft shell turtle, holy cow, you could name your own price, I know that for a fact.  And I also know that we have sold Grouper and amberjack heads as well.


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww man, i like rabbit alot. Never thought of them as a rodent. Dang it Rib! As for squirrel, thats a tree rat with a bushy tail. I have eaten them. NOT a fan. [emoji]128534[/emoji]


----------



## jsdspif (Jul 5, 2013)

Kind of strange , my friend is Mexican , his parents immigrated into Texas from Mexico as Migrant workers about 65 years ago and eventually came to Michigan and set up their permanent residence . Anyway , we went to South Bend , Indiana a couple nights ago and on the way there was a dead possum on the side of the road that didn't look damaged and I made the comment about stopping to get it . I said "you know how much meat we could get ? " He made the comment when he was like 4 or 5 that his dad would sometimes get one and cook it . He didn't remember what it was like (that was about 40 years ago ) But his dad ate it so he ate it too , trying to be like dad . His sisters though were older and they'd get mad at him when he got possum so he didn't remember his dad ever having any more of them .  I remember on here someone had pictures of racoon they smoked ( the leg quarters I guess they're called ) and they looked really good . I guess I took the long way around to answer a yes or no question !!!! No , i've never smoked any Possum.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

I tried to smoke a possum, but it wouldn't stay lit !!!

Went back to Marlboro!

Even quit that 4 1/2 years ago.

Bear


----------



## papacurtis (Jul 5, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> That definitely isn't a southern thing.. we just :781:  them.


.   Hmm,Chik, possum woman candy? You up for that?[emoji]128563[/emoji]


----------

